# My first attempt at an emersed setup



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

This is the setup before I planted some plants in it I forgot to take a picture after I tossed in some plants but this is after I hooked everything up and test ran it and it luckily worked first go around. I have soilmaster select, peat moss, and topsoil different combos but I forgot to note what is is what 










Outside the tank before test run after all the plumbing was finished.










The pump is nice and small so I don't get allot of pressure build up and get a nice drip or stream ( if I wanted that but I don't ) thank to the airline adjustment valves. Mesh barrier to keep out large chunks as there was some soilmaster coming out of the trays. As well as a sponge filter to keeps things polished what not.










Some of the supplies and my helper. 1/2" tubing, airline, and many airline fittings. I knew I had a few but I didn't know I had THAT many airline fittings :heh: !










I knew keeping that intake tube from an old whisper would come in handy some day it was the perfect fit to block up the pipe as I didn't have an end cap and my girlfriend took my car to work so I was stuck at home.










Full view of the cap job...










Used the dremel to drill holes in the "manifold" for the airline. The manifold fit perfect between the gaps of the seedling trays I used. Lining up the curves in the airline and getting them over the trays the way I wanted was the hardest part of it and took some time but I think it will be all worth it in the end!


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice setup. I want to try an emersed setup myself...I have an empty aquarium so maybe I'll do something similar.

Is your pump set to a timer or is it on constantly? What is the flow rate of your pump?


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

aquasox said:


> Nice setup. I want to try an emersed setup myself...I have an empty aquarium so maybe I'll do something similar.
> 
> Is your pump set to a timer or is it on constantly? What is the flow rate of your pump?


Thank you!

The pump is on constantly I was going to use misters on a timer but I couldn't find them at the time I found some since. As for the pump it is a Mini-Jet 404 rated at 106 ghp with a 29 in max head.

I am actually redoing this setup tomorrow as I want to use the tank for a planted tank.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Jubs said:


> I am actually redoing this setup tomorrow as I want to use the tank for a planted tank.


Did you get it planted up? If so, have you got any pics of it planted?

Thought this was a very neat set up and was waiting to see it up and running!


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Jubs said:


> The pump is on constantly I was going to use misters on a timer but I couldn't find them at the time I found some since.


Just curious where you found the misters..those would be useful


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

ed seeley said:


> Did you get it planted up? If so, have you got any pics of it planted?
> 
> Thought this was a very neat set up and was waiting to see it up and running!


I have it planted and in a new setup I decided to use the 20 long for planted tank instead so I put in a plastic storage container. I will take some pictures soon and post them, its not much to look at right now. There isn't allot of plants in there, I wanted the plants to have some room to spread out.

The pump system isn't setup as I am came up with a better idea that I will be setting up later with week when I can get to home improvement store to be the piping and fittings I need.The new setup will use an actual irrigation manifold will have misters coming off it and the pump will be ran in 30 minute cycles every few hours.

aquasox

I found some at Lowes, Home Depot, and Walmart. They are in the irrigation section I don't know being in BC is they will stock them as that is a pretty wet area of the country but here in Colorado just about everyone uses irrigation systems on their lawns and flower beds as its very dry here in the summer months.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Updated pictures as promised...

Nothing special to look at right now till I get the new plumbing done...










Overall shot










Glosso on the right, HC in the middle and java moss on the left...










HC and I think its micro sword on the left I can't remember which pot I took the picture of


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks good Jubs.

Bet it'll grow them a treat!
Keep us updated.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks Ed! 

I think if I can keep my hands away from it and get everything finished things will take off. I have already seen some growth in the HC since I set up last week.

I will keep this updated, no worries!


----------

